# Organical. Toronto. February 18. Be there.



## darren (Jan 15, 2008)

Our new drummer (you may know him from such bands as Bootsauce, Rusty, Groovy Religion and The Skydiggers) kicks a whole world of ass, and we're playing with a newfound fury. Even older material has a new level of brutality to it.

Don't miss this show! February 18 is a new holiday in Ontario ("Family Day"), so you'll have plenty of time to rest before the show. 

*Event Info*
Organical LIVE @ Elvis Monday
Post-Valentine's Family Day Brutality

Start Time:	
Monday, February 18, 2008 at 8:00pm

Location:	
The Drake Hotel Underground
1150 Queen Street West, Toronto, ON

We're kicking off our 2008 performance schedule with a new drummer, some new material, and some old stuff played harder than you've ever heard it before.

This is a FREE EVENT.

Don't miss this show! What better way to spend Ontario's first new statutory holiday?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats , fuck, why I was born in Poland


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2008)

Feb 18th is our Presidents' Day. not that i get it off or anything


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

Videos of this are a must!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going to try to make it to this. We're finally going to be financially stable, and since I should have the day off, I see no reason not to  

I'll bring my camera and take pics/video if you want.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I'm goign to be working the overnight shift at 10:00 PM, but you're actually in my area with that show. I'll head in to check it out and I'll bring a camera.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2008)

you may or may not see me there with aaron.

i've done dumber things the night before needing to get up at 7.. well.. i wouldnt say dumber, but you get the idea


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 15, 2008)

budda said:


> you may or may not see me there with aaron.
> 
> i've done dumber things the night before needing to get up at 7.. well.. i wouldnt say dumber, but you get the idea



If you come along, we'll have to picstory it


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2008)

We should be going on at 11:00 pm.

The more cameras, the merrier! I'll be kinda busy.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2008)

11?! damn im gonna be sleepin in the van after their set dude


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2008)

Suck it up, buttercup!


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2008)

Pfft. I still have to work that day 

I work day shifts though, so I can make it with no problem. 
Though-I do not know the way. 





Google maps will come in handy. I can video tape it, though I don't really have the greatest video camera. It'll still get the job done. Don't expect great sound from it however.


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2008)

Just make your way to the Queen streetcar and it'll take you right to the door.

From where you are, Scott, i'd say take the subway across to Dufferin or Ossington, then take the bus down to Queen. The Drake is right between those two streets.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2008)

alright. That wont be a problem then.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be sure to secure a vehicle for this, and bring whoever wants to come along (my girlfriend, budda, maybe another friend or two if they want to come along) and I'll definitely picstory it. My camera can take video too, so I'll likely take a clip or two. 

Budda, we can probably head out right after their set if needed, unless we're given a compelling reason to stick around


----------



## Scott (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope for Hotties.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit, I just realized I work the next day too  Ah well, as I said, I've done it before 



Scott said:


> I hope for Hotties.



I'll be sure to get all prettied up for ya then


----------



## Scott (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't shave for a few days before


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> Don't shave for a few days before



Already done  

Although my brother commented my facial hair looks like a 12-year-old's nutsack so...maybe that's more JJ's territory?  

...though I usually counter with questioning how much time he spends examining 12-year-old's nutsacks


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 16, 2008)

darren said:


> We should be going on at 11:00 pm.
> 
> The more cameras, the merrier! I'll be kinda busy.



POO. I'm working at 10:00 PM.


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2008)

i wouldnt mind some compelling reasons lol.

i have placement.. at the school at 8 the next day. LETS DO THIS!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

budda said:


> i wouldnt mind some compelling reasons lol.
> 
> i have placement.. at the school at 8 the next day. LETS DO THIS!



Sweet, I'll see about making transportation arrangements this weekend  

Anyone know where the best place to park nearby would be? I figure we'll show up a bit early to get a good parking spot


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, i'm _PLAYING_ the show, so i have to stay to the very end, and then load out. AND I HAVE TO WORK THE NEXT DAY! 

So no more whining about working the next day from any o' youse guys.


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Anyone know where the best place to park nearby would be?



Toronto Parking Authority

I don't think you'll have too much of an issue finding parking in the neighbourhood on a holiday Monday night. There's lots of street parking, too.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

darren said:


> Toronto Parking Authority
> 
> I don't think you'll have too much of an issue finding parking in the neighbourhood on a holiday Monday night. There's lots of street parking, too.



Oh hey, it's a Monday?  For some reason I assumed it was a Friday


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2008)

darren said:


> *Event Info*
> Organical LIVE @ Elvis *Monday*
> Post-Valentine's Family Day Brutality
> 
> ...





However did you come to the assumption that it was a Friday?


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

darren said:


> However did you come to the assumption that it was a Friday?



I have no clue  I think I didn't read that part and got all my info from the poster or something. Ah well, I knew it was the 18th, so I would've got it eventually  Plus side is, I actually _don't_ work the day after


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2008)

The poster says "Elvis Monday" as well.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2008)

darren said:


> The poster says "Elvis Monday" as well.



I'm reasonably certain I was convinced that was the name of the club


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah, okay. I can see how you might make that mistake without having read the rest of the poster or other details.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2008)

darren said:


> Ah, okay. I can see how you might make that mistake without having read the rest of the poster or other details.



Yeah, that was my fault for skimming it. I would've sorted out the details closer to the date. All I needed to know for now was "Family Day, February 18th, need a way of getting to Toronto"


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I've secured a vehicle, so my girlfriend and I will definitely be there with a camera.

You in budda?


----------



## budda (Feb 4, 2008)

let's roll!


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent! Look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Scott (Feb 4, 2008)

Swing by and pick me up! 





....Please?


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott said:


> Swing by and pick me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me an address and we'll make plans


----------



## budda (Feb 4, 2008)

hehe this should be fun!

get to meet scott too!


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm planning on making this an epic picstory indeed 

And I've been saying I'll make the trip to Toronto to see Darren's band since the Jemsite days


----------



## darren (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn. The pressure's really gonna be on, then!


----------



## budda (Feb 5, 2008)

3 guys who KNOW WHERE YOU POST!

got any SS.org shwag to spare? haha


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2008)

good luck darren, sounds like you'll have a good time. 
Isnt it great to get some new blood in a band to really liven up some older stuff?


----------



## Trespass (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd be down for showing up, but ironically I'm travelling AWAY from Toronto that weekend :fail:


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott said:


> Swing by and pick me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still want us to pick you up?


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2008)

I was joking, actually. I don't want to be a bother 

I don't even know if im on the way or not.


[action=Scott]has lived in the GTA for 1 1/2 years and still doesnt know shit about his surroundings.[/action]


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott said:


> I was joking, actually. I don't want to be a bother
> 
> I don't even know if im on the way or not.
> 
> ...



 Cool, well, figured I'd still offer


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2008)

It would ruin the part of the picstory where I plan to stumble in drunk with a hooker on each arm


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott said:


> It would ruin the part of the picstory where I plan to stumble in drunk with a hooker on each arm



Well, then, I look forward to it  

We'll know which hooker you favour because she'll be on your left arm 

(I almost took the low road and said "he" but decided against it  )


----------



## darren (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott, are you still in Mississauga? You might want to reconsider getting a ride in... i suspect all the transit services will be on a holiday schedule, so it might be a long ride on the bus/subway/streetcar.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 12, 2008)

darren said:


> Scott, are you still in Mississauga? You might want to reconsider getting a ride in... i suspect all the transit services will be on a holiday schedule, so it might be a long ride on the bus/subway/streetcar.



 As long as my store's closed for the holiday (as it should be, but I'm not 100% sure yet) I can head out of London whenever budda's ready, and even if I have to work, I can head out of here at 6pm and still have plenty of time before Darren's band goes on, so I don't mind the extra driving/adventure


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2008)

darren said:


> Scott, are you still in Mississauga? You might want to reconsider getting a ride in... i suspect all the transit services will be on a holiday schedule, so it might be a long ride on the bus/subway/streetcar.



Etobicoke, actually. South of Islington Station.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott said:


> Etobicoke, actually. South of Islington Station.



Looks to be on the way.

from:london ontario to:islington station etobicoke to:1150 Queen St W, Toronto, ON, Canada - Google Maps


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2008)

so we're getting scott then?


----------



## Scott (Feb 14, 2008)

If you wanna


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 14, 2008)

Scott said:


> If you wanna



We can if you want a ride  PM me more details if you're in and I'll let you know what's going on. 

I'm not sure, but I might be working that day, so I may not be able to leave here until 6:00-ish, and with a stop for food, we likely would get to the venue at 9:00-ish, depending on traffic, etc.


----------



## darren (Feb 18, 2008)

Just so there's no confusion...

After talking with the guys on Saturday, it looks like we're possibly going on a little earlier than i originally anticipated. Not by much.

*We may be going on as early as 10:00 or 10:30.* Our set is only 30 minutes, so don't be late if you don't want to miss any of it. Better yet, come early, git'cher beer on, and we can hang out.

The set list is pretty awesome, too. Two brand-new-never-played-before-in-public songs, two that are on our upcoming EP (we've only played them once or twice in public) and three "oldies"... one track off _Psyche_, and two off _The Elementals_.


----------



## Scott (Feb 18, 2008)

From what I understand, we plan to be there around the 8PM mark.


----------



## darren (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool. You may hear us do our soundcheck.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 18, 2008)

its starting now.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 19, 2008)

We did indeed hear (or moreso feel  ) the soundcheck from upstairs, while waiting a half hour for our bill  

Epic picstory to come tomorrow, including video


----------



## budda (Feb 19, 2008)

video?! lol


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

I made it to work!


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for coming out, guys! We had a great show, and shared the stage with some really great acts. It was a hectic night, not without its stresses (complicated rigs are definitely overrated), but the response was overwhelmingly positive.

Looking forward to seeing the pics and video!

Now i need to go shower and head out to a couple of client meetings. 

Ugh.


----------

